# James Renwick and "Christ-thrilled souls"



## RamistThomist (Aug 19, 2007)

This is for Andrew. This is from Fair Sunshine,

There was no fear of faith in those "Christ-thrilled souls" and they triumphed over every power that could be brought against them. They overcame the world by their faith.



> King, Parliament, Church and Army, all heard afresh and clear that "the bleeding remnant" would obey God rather than men, and live, and die if need be, for the Crown Rights of their Redeemer. It is quite clear that Renwick both wrote the Second Declaration of Sanquhar and proclaimed it: "Let King Jesus reign, and all His enemies be scattered."



p. 107.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 19, 2007)

That is sweet, Jacob!


----------

